# Semi-rural near Bologna?



## stellachiara (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry if this is a ridiculous question, but I am not familiar with the area around Bologna -- are there any semi-rural or rural areas within commuting distance of Bologna, specifically the university?


----------



## emabor (May 13, 2009)

stellachiara said:


> Sorry if this is a ridiculous question, but I am not familiar with the area around Bologna -- are there any semi-rural or rural areas within commuting distance of Bologna, specifically the university?


Hi, 

I could probably pin some places on the map for you but what exactly is commuting distance for you? You can find quite rural places (feeling that way - loads of wineyards and peach trees without many houses in sight) around 50 km away from Bologna (NE direction) BUT in general, this is quite busy region, you can't go too far without stepping on someone's land, all the north is like this, seems to me. 

Ema


----------

